# Watercress



## Timeloyd (May 22, 2006)

When I was growing up we would go watercress hunting and Mom made sandwiches with it while we walked in the creek where crawdads nibbled our toes. When I discovered a lake of Watercress back packing I felt like a kid again. I would love to go picking it again.
   Today I came across some Watercress in the Co-op bringing the memories back again. Though it's not the same as collecting it myself it will have to do till then.

WATERCRESS SOUP

   Make a paste of 2 tablespoons flour, and 2 tablespoons milk (I use powdered milk when camping) Slowly stir in 3 cups milk, 1 tablespoon salt, and 1 tablespoon minced onion. 
   Cook until mixture thickens and comes to a boil stirring constantly. Remove it from the heat.  
   Stir in 4 cups chopped watercress. Serve and enjoy. 

WATERCRESS SANDWICH

Boil Eggs in simmering water for 10 minutes.
Remove and immediately put under running cold water. Spin the eggs. If they spin fast they are done. If they wobble then the yolk is not hard so is not done,
   Cut/cube 2 eggs, and put them into a bowl. 
   Rinse and add 2 cups finely chopped watercress greens. 
   Add 4 large tablespoons or 1/4 cup chopped onion tops ( I use from wild onions) or chives depending on your taste.
   Sprinkle over it 2 Tablespoons Lemon Juice.
   Pour over it about 1/2 cup Mayonaisse

You may very ingredients if makeing more. You want the mixture to be moist, not too dry.   

Mix everything together and serve on soft hogie roll, or bread as a Watercress Sandwich with Ginger Ale.

Then again you can eat it by itself if it makes you as excited as I feel when I find it growing wild.


----------

